# Softbox for use with portable flashguns?



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone know of any softbox set-ups that can be used with Canon Speedlites? I know I can knock something up in a strobist fashion, but would be interested in any products out there that are purpose built. Found this ALZO Digital Porta Flash Softbox, but there are no UK stockists I can find (much less a Saudi one).


----------



## Overread (Jan 9, 2009)

Lumiquest make a range of softboxes:
LumiQuest® Photographic Accessories | Product Guide

though they might be a bit small for your intentions - the softbox M3 appears to be their biggest box:
LumiQuest® Photographic Accessories | Product Guide


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2009)

A photographer I know (on another site) posted a bunch of pics of this.  I couldn't find it on the manufacturer's web site so I'll share some of the photos he posted,

















I guess I'll also quote his post, I don't think he'll mind.  



> *New Portable Softbox - Best I have used before - TriCoast help design/fine tune it.*
> Let me start off by saying I am not saying this due to working a business relationship with Denny's. I would say positive or negative things about them no matter what the relationship is. I feel honestly is always the best policy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## usayit (Jan 9, 2009)

I use the small one from lumiquest.... its ok.  Not quite big enough at times.  Nice to carry to use in a pinch.

Wow. the one posted by Mike looks really nice.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 9, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> A photographer I know (on another site) posted a bunch of pics of this.  I couldn't find it on the manufacturer's web site so I'll share some of the photos he posted



Mike, do you have the manufacturers' name? Maybe I'm being dumb, but I'm not seeing it.

I have one of the Lumiquests, but they are not really big enough for what I want.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been looking a little for the Nikon flash, but this link might help.

How To Use Your Nikon Sb-800 Flash With Softboxes, - ILP


There are some links further down in the article with manufacturer names.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2009)

> Mike, do you have the manufacturers' name? Maybe I'm being dumb, but I'm not seeing it.


Sorry...it's Denny Manufacturing and I did manage to find it on their site this time.

LINK


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 10, 2009)

Chimera, as well as many other brands, sell speedlight mounts for their speedrings.  I've been using this method with my 16"x24" Chimera softboxes, and I think it works much better than the mounts I've purchased!

Strobist: DIY Ball-Bungee Speedlight Soft Box Mount


----------

